# Help I.D. Higher end road bike please



## mongeese (Oct 2, 2016)

Reynolds tubing-
Campy drops-
Campy hubs-
Japanese components-
Note the brake mounts


----------



## bulldog1935 (Oct 2, 2016)

Been painted over, and not very well.
looks like Suntour derailleurs, Sugino mighty tour crank, canti brakes
It has a sloping internal crown fork, which was kind of an Italian thing.  
Very small frame size, but looks like it may be over-size tubing (maybe special touring?)
You can find a lot of details on Columbus, but I can't find any history on Reynolds tube _sizes_, only alloys
Could be a Japanese bike, could be American.  Probably dates to early-mid 80s.
Any serial numbers?
How many cogs in the rear?

If it was Columbus tubing, I'll guess an Italian CX frame, but I think it was probably built as a touring frame.
I'd compare it to Trek 520 http://www.vintage-trek.com/TrekBrochure1990.htm
maybe find a few older Trek catalogs


----------



## mongeese (Oct 2, 2016)

Bill Vetter bicycle it is seeming like at this point. 70s builder out of Vermont. He was buddies with Hurlow. Which is nice. I will check for numbers soon.


----------



## mongeese (Oct 2, 2016)

5 cogs on rear cassette. Numbers are 6001 or 1009.


----------



## mongeese (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## bulldog1935 (Oct 3, 2016)

mongeese said:


> Bill Vetter bicycle it is seeming like at this point. 70s builder out of Vermont. He was buddies with Hurlow. Which is nice. I will check for numbers soon.



with everything you've showed, (normal) Reynolds tubing - makes sense it's a custom and late 70s, or early 80s would fit the drivetrain.
The s/n is also more typical of a low-volume shop, though Trek showed up in 1975, wasn't doing a lot of business in the early years, and the first thing they built were touring frames.

Here we go, serial number rules out Trek - http://www.vintage-trek.com/SerialNumbers.htm#prior


----------



## mongeese (Oct 12, 2016)

Here are some newer pictures. Appreciate any help on ID. Thanks .


----------

